# Electrical Help



## 718tech (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey fellas im new to the hvac field. today i was working on a Trane Water cool vertical heat pump. the unit have a contactor for the compressor and a relay with a set of NO contacts for the blower fan.... But when the unit is leave on a while the fan relay starts to make a buzzing noise and the fan cuts off.. Compressor stays on .... would u guys say its just a bad relay and change it out or also consider the Tformer which is a 75va??


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Or a problem with a wire connection, or thermostat if its an older mercury one.


----------



## ComfortService (Feb 7, 2013)

If compressor stays on, your problem shouldnt be with the transformer.

Most likely it is with the relay, the motor capacitor or the motor itself


----------



## Superdave1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Try to eliminate as many components as you can, amp motors and compare to rating, ck capacitors etc. 

in this case most likely a relay, or a over-amping motor causing a failed relay????


----------

